# Confessions, SBTS, and Al Mohler



## Ivan (Aug 30, 2007)

This is why we still have hope in the SBC:

http://www.bpnews.net/BPnews.asp?ID=26345


----------



## 3John2 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that. I sent a copy of it to my pastor.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 31, 2007)

> We must understand that Christianity is not a mood," Mohler said. "It is not an emotion. It is not a feeling. It is not an amorphous set of beliefs. It is established by the truth of God's Word, by the saving reality of God's deeds in Jesus Christ, around certain definite doctrines without which it is not possible to exercise the kind of faith that saves."



Love it, learn it, live it, baby!


----------



## Ivan (Aug 31, 2007)

Interesting days in the SBC.


----------



## Broadus (Sep 15, 2007)

Only time will tell of the impact of SBTS. It certainly contributed a negative impact for a good portion of the 20th century.

Bill


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 15, 2007)

I graduated from SBTS a year ago.... Even though I'm not a Baptist, I greatly appreciated my time there. Interestingly, Southern has been producing folks who are more committed to the notion of subscriptionism than, say, Covenant. Interesting stuff...


----------



## Ivan (Sep 15, 2007)

Broadus said:


> Only time will tell of the impact of SBTS. It certainly contributed a negative impact for a good portion of the 20th century.
> 
> Bill



Indeed it has. As good as Southern is today is as bad it as it was in the past. I don't think there is any question it was the most liberal seminary in the SBC. I'd suspect that most pastors in the Cooperative Baptist Fellowship (the liberal alternative to the SBC) are Southern graduates.


----------

